# electricians suck



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Somewhere under all that conduit is a rotted out 4" cast iron grease line. It would have been nice if the electrician that did the underground made his lines straight and kept them a little closer together instead of just spider webbing everywhere to make it easier for him. This isn't the first time and it won't be the last.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> Somewhere under all that conduit is a rotted out 4" cast iron grease line. It would have been nice if the electrician that did the underground made his lines straight and kept them a little closer together instead of just spider webbing everywhere to make it easier for him. This isn't the first time and it won't be the last.


Don't ya know it's their world! We just live in it.....NOT!!!!


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's funny. 

Usually they lay them right under the vapor barrier, so you cut right through the conduit.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't you know IBEW stands for "I'll be in everyones way"

How man electricians does it take to change a light bulb? One and the world revolves around him.



A little humor below,WARNING "R" RATED so not for every one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCnxZYu6uAg


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redone some drains in a Ryan's and I cut every main power conduit cost 14000 to pull all new wire I hate it when they run anything under a slab. Most of my work is in healthcare and they finally made it where you cannot run any power in the slab. That really piss the dushbag electricians off.


----------

